# Parental Advisory... Excessive swearing, aggressive behavior and stupid driving.



## glenn forger (18 Jun 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99_E4e4Ce0o


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2014)

what a kn*b!


----------



## Cyclopathic (18 Jun 2014)

The bike was totally on the rab well before the xjs penis compensator got there. At least he knew his own name. Mr. Penis Head.


----------



## User6179 (18 Jun 2014)

I do not like the drivers attitude , I wonder if we could go straight to witch hunt on this one


----------



## Matthames (18 Jun 2014)

Eddy said:


> I do not like the drivers attitude , I wonder if we could go straight to witch hunt on this one



I'll go and sharpen my pitchfork and leave my torch to soak in some paraffin for a bit. 

I see he is somebody who doesn't really see fault in themselves, probably wouldn't take criticism well. Given the manner in which he was driving and how he came across, he is probably over compensating for something that he is lacking; therefore is having to act all caveman.


----------



## marzjennings (18 Jun 2014)

Seems the driver a Mark Dreamshack is a professional petrol head and all round knob. A quick google of his name drags up a defunct twitter account, Facebook page, blog and Pinterest account.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jun 2014)

Mark Dreamshack.....

Nominative determinism at its best


----------



## Saluki (18 Jun 2014)

What a pratt. He really shouldn't be allowed behind the wheel of a car with a temper like that.


----------



## glenn forger (18 Jun 2014)

Mark from Dreamshack drives around in a super-charged jag.
He looks like he's not short of money.
Is that the money he's taking without supplying goods?????
I wish I'd just bought a fibre glass buggy shell and not got involved with Dreamshack.

http://www.pistonheads.com/gAssing/...mid=410879&i=160&nmt=Sand+rail+fun&mid=410879


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jun 2014)

If you were totally evil, he is live on a wide number of forums, where a link to his driving would be interesting


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2014)

Looks like his website is now 'undergoing maintenance'


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (18 Jun 2014)

Good to see the arrogant prock getting hounded off the various sites.


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jun 2014)

Didn't know Gordon farking Ramsey rode a farking bike


----------



## mickle (18 Jun 2014)

Blimey. He seemed to be asking for a pasting.


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Jun 2014)

He's a couple of miles down the road from me, might take the club run past next time.

Well done on the cyclist for keeping his cool, I don't think I'd have been able to stop myself hospitalising the tw@t.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jun 2014)

If anyone is interested he will likely be racing in the TTRS Jaguar Championship.

They are heavily officiated. As are the MSA (Motor Sports Association) where you have to acquire a racing licence to join.

Just pointing it out.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Jun 2014)

glenn forger said:


> Mark from Dreamshack drives around in a super-charged jag.
> He looks like he's not short of money.
> Is that the money he's taking without supplying goods?????
> I wish I'd just bought a fibre glass buggy shell and not got involved with Dreamshack.
> ...




I like this post from some one called smash on the same thread as above, but later,


_"If you guys are still having problems getting dreamshack to deliver on promised parts or refund. Spend £5 on a domain name like, I dunno, dreamshaft.co.uk or dreams-shafted.co.uk for example and stick a single page site up listing everyone's grievances and unresolved issues and naming and shaming the owners.

I did exactly this for someone who shafted me for a 347 stroker engine from the states 8 odd years ago. After the site went up (I used his name as a domain!) I got more and more emails from disgruntled customers and just kept adding them to the page. A couple did get engines, some got nothing (like me - actually no, I did get a letter of apology from him that he was forced to write whilst in jail) but I do know it really $%^&ed him off judging by the emails he sent me, especially after he'd moved and was trying to get away from all the crap he'd left behind. Quite satisfying.

The deal is you take the site down after he makes good."
_
Looking more closely at what he does to cars there might be issues with construction and use and whether what he is actually doing should be classed as a "radical change" thus necessitating a thorough IVA inspection. I think VOSA and DVLA should take a closer look at what he does with vehicles as he might be breaking the law and putting unsafe vehicles on the roads without proper inspection or certification.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Jun 2014)

The cyclist needs to aim his head cam lower as most of the time the driver is out of shot, but you definitely get a flavour of what a d1ckhead this guy really is. I hope the footage is enough for the driver to be prosecuted and disqualified from driving for at least 10 years and a big fine.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jun 2014)

I'm getting a bit tired of there vids where the cyclist argues and points out he has a headcam but the motorist doesn't give a toss and either carries on ranting or floors the cyclist! When are we going to see one where the cyclist drops the motorist?!


----------



## pauldavid (19 Jun 2014)

Crankarm said:


> The cyclist needs to aim his head cam lower as most of the time the driver is out of shot, but you definitely get a flavour of what a d1ckhead this guy really is. I hope the footage is enough for the driver to be prosecuted and disqualified from driving for at least 10 years and a big fine.



If the cyclist lowered his camera angle he'd be filming the crotch of everyone else he spoke to, Dreamshack only looks to be 4'3" even in his cuban heels.

I am also mystified as to why the cyclist didn't knock the little tit out rather than stand there wittering about having a camera. If you ride around blasting your air horn at people with dubious driving skillsand waving your arms about your never likely to get a great response from the people it's aimed at, so either see the job through to the end or stop it.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (19 Jun 2014)

pauldavid said:


> If the cyclist lowered his camera angle he'd be filming the crotch of everyone else he spoke to, Dreamshack only looks to be 4'3" even in his cuban heels.
> 
> I am also mystified as to why the cyclist didn't knock the little tit out rather than stand there wittering about having a camera. If you ride around blasting your air horn at people with dubious driving skillsand waving your arms about your never likely to get a great response from the people it's aimed at, so either see the job through to the end or stop it.




You could see he wasn't Happy, he seemed more Grumpy, but now seems Bashful. Hi ho...


----------



## MarkF (19 Jun 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm getting a bit tired of there vids where the cyclist argues and points out he has a headcam but the motorist doesn't give a toss and either carries on ranting or floors the cyclist! When are we going to see one where the cyclist drops the motorist?!



It wasn't bad enough to have made me stop or shout out, I might have raised my eyes if in a particularly bad mood. Similar happens most days to me. Jag man has seen the cyclist, assessed the risk, yet he's still gone for it, there's no point starting any dialogue with such a driver, it's a waste of time.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Jun 2014)

"Why are you shaking?" yeah, I've had that before. "It's adrenaline, someone just tried to run me over with a car..."


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Jun 2014)

If the cyclist hadn't tooted his horn, the car would not have stopped and we would all have looked at the video and concluded that the driver was a dangerous knobber.

As it is, the driver reacted badly to the toot and we now have irrefutable proof that the driver is a dangerous knobber.

He richly deserves all the opprobrium that he receives.


----------



## cd365 (19 Jun 2014)

Driver is a knob and the internet folk will have their revenge on him!


----------



## stan leyden (19 Jun 2014)

"You silly old xxxx" 
Would he have behaved in the same way if it was a silly young xxxx about 30 years old six two and fourteen stone,
I think not, people like him pick their marks. Coward.!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jun 2014)

MarkF said:


> It wasn't bad enough to have made me stop or shout out, I might have raised my eyes if in a particularly bad mood. *Similar happens most days to me*. Jag man has seen the cyclist, assessed the risk, yet he's still gone for it, there's no point starting any dialogue with such a driver, it's a waste of time.


^This. Every word. Especially the bit in bold. Lovin' the final sentence. Says everything that need be said.


----------



## mr_cellophane (19 Jun 2014)

As he reversed down the road, I would have cycled on 10 ft and the stopped for a while - repeat until one of us gets bored.


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Jun 2014)

Giving a funny name with his actual name written on the car like he's in Top Gun was my favourite bit.


----------

